# Elektronikas forums >  Gāzes katla termopāris un "termomagnētiskais" klapans

## Jurkins

Ahoi, visiem valsts un mūsu visu svētkos!
Mans vecais (~14 gadi)  Novaterms KW20, nu neteikšu, ka sāk baigi niķoties, bet šad tad it kā bez iemesla nodziest. Sistēma vienkārša kā krievu trīskapeika - dežūrliesmiņa silda termopāri, kura ražotā strāva notur magnētisko vārstu atvērtā stāvoklī. Tieši notur, ieslēgts vārsts tiek mehāniski ar roku. Lieki teikt, ka nekādu infu par šo vārstu un termopāri ražotājs nekur nepopularizē. Virsū rakstīts arī nekas nav. Varbūt kādam ir ideja, kur rakt vai varbūt ir pati infa, piem. kāda noturēšanas strāva nepieciešama vārstam un ko spējīgs dot ārā šāds termopāris.

p.s. un nepārmest man, lūdzu, ka esmu santīmsipējs  ::  (pats to zinu  :: ), un ka jāpērk jauns katls.

----------


## M_J

Pirmajā momentā padomāju - kaut kāds murgs, termopārim izejā taču nāk mikrovolti uz grādu, kas pat pie lielām temperatūrām dod tikai milivoltus. Kādu gan elektromagnētu tāds baroklis var noturēt!? Bet tad padomāju, ka toties strāvu ierobežo tikai termopāra un vārsta iekšējo pretestību summa. Un ja tā ir pietiekami maza, izdalītā jauda var būt pilnīgi pietiekama, lai noturētu elektromagnētu. Līdz ar to radās doma, ka varbūt ir vērts pārbaudīt, vai slikta kontakta dēļ nav palielinājusies ķēdes kopējā pretestība.

----------


## Tristan

Lasot liekas ko konstrukcija diezgan dīvina, bet ko nu es zinu. Gāzes katlā nav sanācis līdz iekšā.
Termopārim ir kādi marķējumi? Cik vadi?




> Līdz ar to radās doma, ka varbūt ir vērts pārbaudīt, vai slikta kontakta dēļ nav palielinājusies ķēdes kopējā pretestība.


 Nezinātāja jautājums. Nomērot ķēdes kopējo pretestību pašlaik, kā konstatēt ka tā ir palielinājusies, ja sākotnējā pretestība nav zināma?
Saprotu ka nomērot darba režīmā, un momentā kas izslēdzies katls, varētu kaut ko spriest.
Jeb tu tā arī biji domājis, tik es neuzķēru domu...

----------


## Gints_lv

Šitādi redzēti profesionālās plītīs un cepeškrāsnīs. Tikai savienojumi ar elektro magnētu dažādi. Meklē kas remontē profesionālās plītis.

----------


## M_J

Pa lielam domāju, ka pie tik niecīga izejas sprieguma, kāds ir termopārim, jebkura pretestība, kas, ar parastu ķīniešu testeri mērot, atšķirsies no testera vadu pretestības, ir pietiekama, lai nojauktu šādas shēmas darbu. Tas, vadoties pēc sajūtām, bez aprēķiniem. Ja tas būtu mans katls un šis pirmais, iespējams, kļūdainais pieņēmums nenovestu pie rezultāta, taisītu laboratorijas darbu. Ar regulējamu strāvas avotu noskaidrotu, kāda ir nepieciešamā noturēšanas strāva. Izmērītu temperatūru vietā, kur stāv termopāris. Precīzāk, piemēram, izmantojot tiltu, izmērītu ķēdes pretestību. Izrēķināru, kādu strāvu šādā ķēdē var nodrošināt dažāda veida termopāri. Ar kādu rezervi. Un tad jau būtu viela pārdomām. Galu galā, kas var izraisīt atslēgšanos? Strāva par mazu, vai varbūt īsslēgti vijumi ventilī, kas liekas maz ticams. Bet strāvu nosaka temperatūra, konkrētā termopāra tips un ķēdes pretestība. Ja ar temperatūru, pieņemam, viss kārtībā, termopāra tips tā, pats no sevis laika gaitā nemainās, bet pretesība savienojumu vietās gan var mainīties. Bet varbūt termopāris tīri fiziski ir nodedzis tiktāl, ka palikuši divi tievi matiņi. Termopāra raksturlīkne no tā nemainīsies, bet iekšējā pretestība pieaugs. Tās tādas pārdomas.

----------


## Jurkins

> Bet varbūt termopāris tīri fiziski ir nodedzis tiktāl, ka palikuši divi tievi matiņi. Termopāra raksturlīkne no tā nemainīsies, bet iekšējā pretestība pieaugs. Tās tādas pārdomas.


 Lūk šitas varētu būt īstais iemesls. Neesmu saskāries ar termopāriem un to izdegšanu, bet kaut kur "spinnim mozgom" jutu, ka izdegšana varētu būt iemesls. 
 Par tām pretestībām tiešām tā ir, kā Jūs visi rakstiet. Vadi šai ķēdei ir ļoti resni, visi savienojumi sen jau pārčakarēti, termoslēdži, kas ir šajā ķēdē - gan ūdens gan dūmgāzu temperatūrai jau reiz nomainīti. Par pašu spoli arī neticās, ka pie šīm strāvām un spriegumiem kaut kādu iemeslu dēļ rastos īsslēgtie vijumi. Tātad jāmēģina iepirkt termopāris. 
Un konstrukcija ir OK. Drošība, var teikt ideāla. Kā kaut kas, tā gāzes truba ciet.

p.s. To strāvu ķēdē reiz pasen atpakaļ mērīju. Ap 5mA ņemot vērā manu ķīniešu multimetru.Un spole mērēšanas laikā turēja.

----------


## Tristan

Iemet bildi no termopāra. Man noliktavā visādi nelikvīdi palikušu no projektiem.

----------


## Jurkins

Pašlaik īsti nevaru tikt klāt. Neiedomājos nobildēt, kad katls bija atjaukts. Rīt pamēģināšu.
Bet ,ja ar vārdiem, tad ~5mm resns un ~5 cm garš stienītis, kuram no viena gala lien ārā divi vadi(viens resnāks par otru) ar kaut kādu baigo laku pārklāti.

----------


## korkis

A nav tur vieglāk uzlikt normālu termopāra pastiprinātāju? Man nesen radās vajadzība pēc termoregulatora vienam verķim tad nu paņēmu max31855 mikreni, kura pa taisno no termopāra dod digitālu signālu, turklāt ar visu aukstā punkta kompensāciju un sametu kopā ar K tipa termopāri, arduino uno un cietvielas releju. principā mikrenei jau var piekruķīt arī pie attiny. Noturēšanas strāvu jau mierīgi var atrast eksperimentāli, vispār ar mikrokontrolieri pie katla jau paveras arī citas iespējas.

----------


## M_J

Un vai tas būs tikpat droši, kā esošā vienkāršā aizsardzība? Kaut pats visu ko taisu uz mikrokontrolieriem, šajā gadījumā noteikti neaizstātu šo vienkāršo aizsardzību ar mikrokontrolieri, un to, kurā vietā esmu kļūdījies programmā negribu meklēt, kad māja jau nodegusi.

----------


## Gints_lv

Amēram: http://www.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/A032616 , Pats vārsts kontruktīvi līdzīgs polarizētam relejam.

----------


## sasasa

Vai nav vieglāk un drošāk ielikt ko tādu kas ir parastajās gāzes plītīs pie degļa. Tur tak tas pats princips -nodziest uguns un nostrādā gāzes vārsts.

----------


## ezis666

Neko daudz viņā neieguldi, drīz būs arī siltummainis izdedzis un viss nojuks. Protams vecie katli daudz labāk uztaisīti, nekā jaunie.

----------


## Jurkins

Mikrokontrolieri vai pastiprinātāju gan šādās vietās likt būtu negudri. 
It kā atradu pa 18 eirām tieši tādu kā man vajag. Tā kā nekāds baigais ieguldījums nav. Tas argusa tāds dīvains. Pats termopāris pēc skata tāds pats, bet kāpēc šim kaut kāda vara caurule ar kaut kādiem uzgriežņiem? Pa tasino pie kaut kāda klapana šo pieskrūvē? Bet man vajag pa vidu vēl divus datčikus un releja kontaktu ieslēgt.
Jā, nu par to vecumu tā ir, ka tas skumjais brīdis var pienākt, bet vilkšu līdz pēdējam  :: .

----------


## Gints_lv

Tā vara caurule ir viss parastākais vads dīvainā izpildijumā, ja pareizi atceros pluss pa vidu.

----------


## Tristan

> Un vai tas būs tikpat droši, kā esošā vienkāršā aizsardzība? Kaut pats visu ko taisu uz mikrokontrolieriem, šajā gadījumā noteikti neaizstātu šo vienkāršo aizsardzību ar mikrokontrolieri, un to, kurā vietā esmu kļūdījies programmā negribu meklēt, kad māja jau nodegusi.


 Jāpiekrīt M_J. Tā nebūtu gudra ideja.




> Tā vara caurule ir viss parastākais vads dīvainā izpildijumā, ja pareizi atceros pluss pa vidu.


 Pag. bildē redzama vara caurule, kura man atgādina termostata kapilāru. 
Kaut ko esmu palaidis garām? Kas tai caurulē pa vidu?

----------


## Jurkins

Būtu es Rīgā, apmeklētu Argusu un kā īsts santīmsipējs  ::  iečekotu, vai var tikt pie diviem klāt vai nē. Starpība vesels vella ducis piebaldznieku  :: .

----------


## M_J

Vai izdevās sataisīt gāzes katlu?

----------


## Jurkins

Velns, biju lohs  ::  Gribēju jau vienu dienu uzrakstīt, bet kaut kā piemirsās. 
Tātad! Pirms likt vainu uz termopāri visādos šādos verķos, vajag nodrošināt pareizu dežūrliesmiņu. Manējam katlam bija nedaudz aizaugusi sprausla. Liesmiņa izskatījās it kā  normāla, bet tad kaut kur neta dzīlēs izlasīju, ka termopārim jābūt iekšā liesmas "viduslīnijai" jābūt vismas 5 mm no termopāra augšējā gala. Un viss notiekās. Janvārī sanāks braukt uz Rīgu, ieskriešu Argusā paņemt to lēto termopāri. Ir arī viens projekts padomā  :: 
Priecīgi visiem sagaidīt Jauno gadu! (šogad gan tā sagaidīšana tik īsa sanāk, ka jāskatās, lai nepalaiž garām  :: )

----------

